# Shopping help



## Nicholaus (8 mo ago)

Salutations!
Does anyone know the correct size of front and back brake discs for 2.0TFSI 230HP TT or where can I find this information?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you should have the 312 mm at front and 272 or 300 at rear, but need to check PR numbers to be 100% sure.
PR numbers are printed on the build label (usually attached somewhere in the space saver wheel area)


----------



## Nicholaus (8 mo ago)

I kind of suspected fronts being 312mm the back ones escaped my memory. Thank you Kevin#34 for helping me, I will check the build label under the trunk.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

once you've found your PR codes, check this:





The Brembo brake catalogue dedicated to the spare parts expert


From the company's winning experience in international competitions arise the products of the Brembo brake catalogue, dedicated to the spare parts expert




www.bremboparts.com


----------



## Nicholaus (8 mo ago)

Thank you Kevin, I'm tempted to go for drilled for looks wise. But I heard that they do produce more noise than plain rotors (by how much I do not know) and the pads wear out quicker. May have to go for Brembo's plain rotors just for those two alone.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Based on my experience, the only downside of the drilled rotors is their tendency to develop small cracks around the holes when much worn and or "abused" (overheating), but I have no evidence for what concerning extra-noise or higher pads wear (this is more common with slotted discs)


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

I went with J Hooks on my old Golf from MTEC brakes - very reasonably priced and they do quite a few options for styles too. If you did go for them, I'd recommend the coating service they offer which stops the hubs looking rough and rusty in no time.

Brake Discs and Pads for TT 2.0 TFSi Quattro 230bhp 10/14-


----------



## Nicholaus (8 mo ago)

I tried to educate myself as much as I could on this subject. Apparently slotted rotors make the most noise & pad wear, which makes sense. But the drilled ones also can make noise if the outer rings of the holes become jagged and grind down on the pads. Sort of like a razor.

I think I will just stick to regular rotors from Brembo. I dont need any additional performance because I do not track the car or drive crazy. I will settle on the rotors not rusting like the OEM Audi ones.


----------



## KarlSwiss (11 mo ago)

I am also in need of new rotors. Tempted to go drilled but after seeing many articles, videos and forum threads. People tell me that the solid rotors are the most quiet and with the least amount of pad wear. True what Kevin said, drilled are notorious for developing cracks along the holes if you push hard and when they get old.
Did anyone mount drilled Brembos and is there any excessive noise and squeaking?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

OEM RS discs are drilled, and made by Brembo, with OEM pads they are very quite (at least up to now)


----------



## Nicholaus (8 mo ago)

Hi, just to update my story. I ended up opting for Brembo drilled discs and the appropriate Brembo pads.
I have 2 questions.
1. Does the packaging include instructions for bedding?
2. Would you recommend their B-Quiet Solution? (Since my mechanic is already going to fiddle with the entire brake system)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

1) unsure, but just in case, you can find lots of tutorials&videos… bedding is basically a gradual heat&cool cycle repetition..
2) not a bad idea


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

Nicholaus said:


> 2. Would you recommend their B-Quiet Solution? (Since my mechanic is already going to fiddle with the entire brake system)


It's just a generic high-temp grease. Loads of similar products out there, eg, Pagid CeraTec Brake Lube 75ml (GREASE) | Euro Car Parts

I just have a pot of copper grease.


----------



## Nicholaus (8 mo ago)

I will see what my mechanic has. I need to make sure I do everything in my power to make the brakes as quiet as possible. (Proper bedding, good quality pads, grease)


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

Indications and bedding in - Brembo


Check your braking system's health conditions. Discover how to properly test the brake discs and pads.




www.bremboparts.com





Essentially, don't go nuts and cook them as soon as they're fitted. TTs are so over-braked you'd struggle to do that anyway.


----------



## Nicholaus (8 mo ago)

shtu said:


> Indications and bedding in - Brembo
> 
> 
> Check your braking system's health conditions. Discover how to properly test the brake discs and pads.
> ...


I read this before. I wish they gave a more precise instructions. But like you I ended up understanding it as “dont drive like a dick next 300km”.
So no worries with me properly bedding the brakes. Since I am on 110,000km and original discs. So I never go crazy on brakes 🤣


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

_overbraked_ you said?? 
I think that TT 230 brakes are a total s..t, and TTS brakes just decent, while TT-RS ones just minimally better. I mean, considering their performance level, I would say all TT's are totally underbraked! 



shtu said:


> Indications and bedding in - Brembo
> 
> 
> Check your braking system's health conditions. Discover how to properly test the brake discs and pads.
> ...


----------



## Nicholaus (8 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


> _overbraked_ you said??
> I think that TT 230 brakes are a total s..t, and TTS brakes just decent, while TT-RS ones just minimally better. I mean, considering their performance level, I would say all TT's are totally underbraked!


I learned the shocking truth on just how “track” ready are the “sport” cars that manufacturers sell. Even some of the well established brands like RS or M line up. The first thing to go is the brakes.
I imagine that for regular use TT has decent brakes. On track they are probably garbage. Especially how relatively small the rotors are.


----------



## KarlSwiss (11 mo ago)

Nicholaus said:


> I learned the shocking truth on just how “track” ready are the “sport” cars that manufacturers sell. Even some of the well established brands like RS or M line up. The first thing to go is the brakes.
> I imagine that for regular use TT has decent brakes. On track they are probably garbage. Especially how relatively small the rotors are.


True, my friend almost toasted his 2013 911 Carerra 4s brakes after just few laps. And you can’t describe him as a fast driver.


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

I think the thing you have to think about with all brakes is that they're designed to work best in some situations (IE, even the brakes on my TT-RS are road biased) and will never work well on track once they have gone past the temperature window they were designed to work over. If you want pads that work well on the track, they are normally useless for the road, squealing and not getting hot enough to brake effectively.

If you're going to track a car, at the minimum put track pads onto it and don't be surprised when pads designed for the road don't work or last when used way outside their operating parameters.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

...and don't be surprised too when track pads will almost not work when they are cold (i.e. hìighway)...


----------



## Squat (8 mo ago)

shtu said:


> It's just a generic high-temp grease. Loads of similar products out there, eg, Pagid CeraTec Brake Lube 75ml (GREASE) | Euro Car Parts
> 
> I just have a pot of copper grease.


Came across a comment somewhere that copper grease can affect ABS?????


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

Squat said:


> Came across a comment somewhere that copper grease can affect ABS?????


And yet here I am, alive and well.


----------



## simonwooTTon (Nov 29, 2009)

Highly recommend www.eurocarparts.com for brake parts - especially as I work there  
We list the PR code under the fitment detail tab on the site.


----------

